# Sea gull pier ????



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

If i fish any Va piers the seagull is probbily the one i fish

What is the commen big game fish?

what are some fish caught in the spring and faLL ON THE BIG RIGS?

Do i need a lisence


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

no licenses required ,,,, spring and fall is Drum red and black,, cobia and sharks for big game ,, but all kinds of pan size fish also


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

Anything being caught this time of year, or when should the fishing start picking up on Seagull?


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

RiverOtter said:


> Anything being caught this time of year, or when should the fishing start picking up on Seagull?



Taug on the fence,,, and maybe a striper if one is around,,,, end of march ad the start of April is best time to start


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i would say the best time tas go for big fish if ya want any chance at getting one is black drum inna spring...cobia fishing aint that great out there...sharks are usually not around...maybe one biter is average(for when im there anyway)a night out of quite a few anglers...but if ya get a tuna head or something ya never know...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

You've got a better chance at cobia and biters late in the season there. You wanna get there EARLY in the mornin. I've got most my sharks right before the sun rises.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

CS...U R right about the biters and the "tuna head or somthing". 
I use to fish Seagull alot years ago. The BIG BITERS want BIG BAITS. Caught a 211lb tiger, week later buds and I caught 6 biters over 145lb, next week bud caught 350lb bull then 8 hours later a 10' tiger, following week I had my 9/0 spooled (never saw him but he ate the belly from a 60 lb tuna). Hadn't sharked there in long time. Might have to remedy that soon.
Is the sharkn still that good out there?

Tight lines
Paully


----------



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

spring= live croaker on the bottom at sunset kick back and wait the sharks will come trust me....


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Is the sharkn still that good out there?
Tight lines
Paully[/QUOTE]
not even close I have fished seagull long and hard for the past 4 years and have onlysaw 1shark over 20#


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

bunkerboy... dat jus braks me hart.... 
guess the "good ol' days" R gone.....Hope not.

tight lines
paully


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

hankadank said:


> spring= live croaker on the bottom at sunset kick back and wait the sharks will come trust me....


Wonders who told him that lil secert....... 
And yes he was the Shark slayer out there last year


----------



## 1ragincajun (Jan 24, 2006)

i hope dey still got some sharks on seagull 
cause dats one of the main things im gonna
go after this summer.Ive never eaten it an
i wanna caych me one an try it.


----------



## Cocoyam (Oct 8, 2003)

ya'll wanna shark fish??? let me know when.....


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

hankadank.....are u the hank that fishes with jerimiah out there....if its u im the kid that was there that day last year cobia fishing when we had the croaker tied to th e fishing line and we were jerkin along the pier....

cocoyam....u get anything on that 12/0 out there this year?...i know ill be in if we set a date for a sharking day sometime this spring/ summer...


----------



## Cocoyam (Oct 8, 2003)

used it when I went to Florida.....hooked up with a 180lb Blacktip......took over an hour to bring her in.....she was beautiful.....
this year I am going to try different things, but Seagull.....I will get a big'n off of there this year!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> no licenses required ,,,,


I always thought you'd need a license to fish there. Most of the private piers you don't need a fishing license. Seagull is not a private pier. Might want to double check on that.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

This Page states "A fishing license is not required."

There are some strange rules regarding the bridge tunnel - it's got it's own set of laws.


----------



## Cocoyam (Oct 8, 2003)

you don't need a fishing license to fish on Seagull. In paying the toll, you get the privelage to fish the pier.....


----------



## Gulfstream (Feb 15, 2006)

Cocoyam said:


> you don't need a fishing license to fish on Seagull. In paying the toll, you get the privelage to fish the pier.....



I have taken up sharking this year an want to know everything I can - any help about sharking in VA would be great!

Where, When, With What - if you want to email me you can at [email protected]

I appreciate any help


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Cocoyam said:


> ya'll wanna shark fish??? let me know when.....


The sleeping beast awakes lol ,,,,, you know im ready son just stop by and we will go


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

*Heck yea*

All this talk about sharking at seagull sounds good to me, but what has stopped me in the past is a place to get some big fish heads here in richmond or va beach are without breakin the bank. Where do you guys get your shark bait? What has worked better for you in the past, type of fish heads etc.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> I always thought you'd need a license to fish there. Most of the private piers you don't need a fishing license. Seagull is not a private pier. Might want to double check on that.


CBBT pays for the fishing licence just like the other piers by the foot. No one can get on it without paying a fee ( unless you work there ) just like any other pier, so i would say technically it is "private". It really confused me a while back too when i started fishing there. But hey if 4 or 5 of us can pile in the car or van and fish as long as we want thats some dam cheap fishin when you split up the 12 bucks compared to other places.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

hsstie said:


> All this talk about sharking at seagull sounds good to me, but what has stopped me in the past is a place to get some big fish heads here in richmond or va beach are without breakin the bank. Where do you guys get your shark bait? What has worked better for you in the past, type of fish heads etc.


you can get tuna head down at the Va Beach fishing center (rudee Inlet) and there usely free from the boat that went out that day ,,, just be there in the afternoon when the boats come back in


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ive been planning on sharkin seagull this summer too (didnt know that this many people were gonna be doin it too) maybe we should set a date for like a get together/ shark fishing trip i know that ill be there if the date is open for me and ill bring all kinds of bait/chum (theres a seafood store down the road from my house that i can get king mackeral heads/ and just about everything else. Im waitin to see a 7+ ft shark caught this year.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

you might see a biggy hooked...but i don't think its comming up...i have seen big sharkes(8'+)nosing around the pier...very early and dusk seem to be the time to float a nice bloody head...


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

*lotta gaffs*

If ya'll do get a big'un to the pier I hope you have plenty of gaffs there


----------

